# GCCF Somali Show - 21st March



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone else planning to go along? Looking forward to meeting some breeders and hopefully seeing a few different colourings.


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

OH and I will be there. We are not breeders though (once, long ago, we were!).

Really looking forward to the show


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Reets said:


> OH and I will be there. We are not breeders though (once, long ago, we were!).
> 
> Really looking forward to the show


Will you be showing or just going as a member of the public as well?

I'll be wandering around wearing a mint green coat, do say hello if you see me!


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Please bring back lots of lovely photos! I love Somalis and they are very high on my list for future cats (would seek one out now if only my partner would let me lol).


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

No, not showing, just a member of the public. I shall look out for a mint green coat and say hello!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

I will be there, I'm showing a silver Somali and will have one of my Norwegians on exhibition


----------

